# Aluminum McClatchie Tri-bike on Fleabay



## XBPete (Apr 20, 2017)

Neat convertible tri/bicycle... looks complete although shows some fractures and repairs unlike some others I have seen with only the two wheels... pretty cool imho

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122454526987


----------

